# subclass 485- Graduate (Subsequent Entrant) for 885



## jasan (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi All, 
I was granted subclass 485 Skilled - Graduate (Subsequent Entrant) visa on basis of my spouse who hold subclass 485 visa.

can subclass 485 Skilled - Graduate (Subsequent Entrant) visa apply for GSM subclass 885 visa from onshore?
can somebody provide me any clue? 

though I applied for ACS assessment in feb first week. I am software engg with 5 yr work ex.

Thanks in advance


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Yes, I believe you can apply from onshore if you are already in AU on a 485.

One of you will be the primary applicant.

While the visa is processing you will get a bridging visa, please take a look here:

General Skilled Migration



jasan said:


> Hi All,
> I was granted subclass 485 Skilled - Graduate (Subsequent Entrant) visa on basis of my spouse who hold subclass 485 visa.
> 
> can subclass 485 Skilled - Graduate (Subsequent Entrant) visa apply for GSM subclass 885 visa from onshore?
> ...


----------



## jasan (Mar 17, 2010)

Hi, 
i am puzzled as i found some contradicting information regarding application for subclass 885
Remember i was granted 485 on basis of my spouse:-

immi.gov.au/skilled/general-skilled-migration/885/eligibility-table-grad
*This says* "Note: Applicants who met the primary criteria primary for the grant of a Skilled – Graduate (subclass 485) visa can only apply as the primary applicant for a Skilled – Independent (Residence) (subclass 885) visa. Applicants who were granted a Skilled - Graduate (subclass 485) visa for satisfying the secondary criteria cannot be the primary applicant for a Skilled – Independent (Residence) (subclass 885) visa."

*and my 485 grant letter says *:-You have been granted a Class VC, subclass 485 Skilled - Graduate (Subsequent Entrant) visa. ClassVC, subclass 485 Skilled - Graduate (Subsequent Entrant) visa holders can apply for a Skilled (Residence) Class VB (sub-classes 885 and 886) visa.

Now i don't know what that information on immi.gov has to be believed or what they have sent me in grant letter. also not aware what exactly they means by primary criteria primary for the grant of a Skilled – Graduate (subclass 485) visa?? does subsequent entrant satisfy that primary criteria for 485?? 

any ideas...

Thanks


----------



## amaslam (Sep 25, 2008)

Bottom line based on your grant letter, you can apply for a 885.

Based on the first statement your wife can apply for a 885 if she was also the primary applicant for a 485 (which I believe she was).



jasan said:


> Hi,
> i am puzzled as i found some contradicting information regarding application for subclass 885
> Remember i was granted 485 on basis of my spouse:-
> 
> ...


----------



## pancha69 (Apr 13, 2010)

*485 subsequent*

You were granted 485 (subsequent entrant) on basis of your spouse who holds subclass 485.

how long did it take to grant you this (subsequent entrant visa)?








jasan said:


> Hi All,
> I was granted subclass 485 Skilled - Graduate (Subsequent Entrant) visa on basis of my spouse who hold subclass 485 visa.
> 
> can subclass 485 Skilled - Graduate (Subsequent Entrant) visa apply for GSM subclass 885 visa from onshore?
> ...


----------



## jasan (Mar 17, 2010)

it usually takes 5-6 months...
But continous followup by email/phone with DIAC helped me in getting it in 3.5 months..
you can drop a query to DIAC by visiting immi.gov.au...search for post logdement query section.. shoot your query... followup via phone with DIAC...

Regards, 
Jas 

PS: i learned that Subsequent entrant (485) cannot be primary applicant for 885..
thou i m still not convenced !!!


----------



## crazyhiker (Sep 22, 2010)

*What happend eventually?*



jasan said:


> it usually takes 5-6 months...
> But continous followup by email/phone with DIAC helped me in getting it in 3.5 months..
> you can drop a query to DIAC by visiting immi.gov.au...search for post logdement query section.. shoot your query... followup via phone with DIAC...
> 
> ...


Hi
My current situations as exactly as yours. I want to know what happened to you at last? would you able to lodge your application onshore?

Thanks


----------



## jasan (Mar 17, 2010)

Subsequent entrant to 485 cannot be primary applicant for 885. its very clearly mention on immi.gov.au. also got the confirmation for same from DIAC call centre.


----------



## crazyhiker (Sep 22, 2010)

Thanks Jason for your prompt reply. May I ask you what solution you found to overcome this issue?


----------



## gtv137 (Oct 22, 2010)

*485 SE place of Applying*



jasan said:


> Hi All,
> I was granted subclass 485 Skilled - Graduate (Subsequent Entrant) visa on basis of my spouse who hold subclass 485 visa.
> 
> can subclass 485 Skilled - Graduate (Subsequent Entrant) visa apply for GSM subclass 885 visa from onshore?
> ...


Hello friends,
I am currently on a bridging visa for 485, which I applied in dec 2009. I got married in august 2010 and I have also sent the change of circumstances to the immi dept. I want to know whether it is possible for my wife to come to Australia on a visiting visa and remain here until my 485 is granted and once granted can she apply for a 485 subsequent entrant from Australia itself? Please help

Thanks guys,

GTV137


----------



## jas_poo (Mar 1, 2012)

hi jasan ,

MY husband is going to get his 485 visa subclass . I live in India .Could you please detail out what all documents is required to go on parnter visa 485 ? Is it paper or online lodgement ?
how exactly did u expedite the case , AS I WANT TO GO asap to my husband .
pleaseee share ur experience .


----------



## jas_poo (Mar 1, 2012)

hi jas , 
please help me and tell me the details of how to process my partner's 485 subclass visa .
pleasee helppp!!!


----------



## jas_poo (Mar 1, 2012)

hey ,
gtv137

Iam in the same situation as urs ...could u tell me how long did it take to call ur wife on 485 visa please reply!!1


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2012)

The original poster has not been on the forum since 2010 so probably wont answer. 

Skilled – Graduate (Temporary) visa (subclass 485)


----------

